

Are CAPTCHA's a good idea? - rogueleaderr
http://lemire.me/blog/archives/2013/01/02/are-captchas-a-good-idea/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+daniel-lemire%2Fatom+%28Daniel+Lemire%27s+blog%29

======
Oflameo
CAPTCHAs aren't very good for keeping bots off websites.

reCAPTCHAs are very good at getting people to volunteer there time to digitize
books.

I always purposely screw up on the OCR part of the reCAPTCHAs because I don't
like being used for OCR.

It seems to me that the word that isn't curved is the one from the scanned
book and isn't validated to check the CAPTCHAs, but instead used to write the
book which I hopefully screw up. <https://www.google.com/recaptcha/learnmore>

